# Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2011)

*Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]


----------



## Wenzman (16. Januar 2011)

*Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Mein Razer Headset hat 120 € gekostet und das war mir dafür schon fast zuviel.


----------



## Naitrum (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Das MMX hat aber auch einen genialen Sound. Teuer wars, das stimmt aber ich hoff das ich mir jetzt jahrzehnte lang kein neues mehr kaufen muss.


----------



## Andinator07 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ja da muss ich zustimmen, 120€ sind für ein Headset schon fast zu viel, aber 300?! 
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich es verstehen kann.
Ich hatte das Headset mal auf als ich auf der GC in Leipzig war.. und es war eine Offenbarung! Es sitzt perfekt und klingt perfekt. 
Also ich kann schon verstehen das viele das wollen...


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

warum steht das headset beio caseking für 1.300 EUR drin? Oo


----------



## ReaCT (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Dann hast du wohl die Version mit der komischen Box aufm Bild.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Meistgesucht bedeutet nicht Meistgekauft! 
Nur weil viele Leute sich einfach mal über ein Produkt und dessen Preis informieren, heißt es ja nicht gleich das sie es auch kaufen!

Hab derzeit auch noch ein PC151, sein Klang ist sehr gut und will auf keinen Fall etwas schlechteres kaufen!
Nun möchte ich aber ein Ohrenumschließendes, vllt ist ja das Corsair HS1A mit Klinkenanschluss optimal für mich, werde es mir auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen!


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Oh man, jedes aufgelistete Produkt, abgesehen vom MMX300 und dem einzelnen Steelseries Mic, sieht gegen einen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer keine Sonne mehr.

Da möchte man nur noch einen riesigen Mülleimer nehmen und alles hineinschmeissen.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Oh man, jedes aufgelistete Produkt, abgesehen vom MMX300 und dem einzelnen Steelseries Mic, sieht gegen einen gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer keine Sonne mehr.
> 
> Da möchte man nur noch einen riesenigen Mülleimer nehmen und alles hineinschmeissen.


 
Nur haben die Hifi Kopfhörer auch 5.1? Zum zocken ist es mMn unabdinglich !


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



> Nur haben die Hifi Kopfhörer auch 5.1? Zum zocken ist es mMn unabdinglich !


Da bist du aber sowas von auf dem Holzweg. Mit meinem AKG K701 habe ich eine sehr viel bessere Räumlichkeit, Ortung und Klang als mit jedem 1337 H4xXx0r G4mingmüllheadset.

Der Mensch hat nur zwei Ohren und die Räumlichkeit entsteht einzig dort wo der Ton letztendlich, durch feinste Lautstärkeunterschiede berechnet wird, im Gehirn.
Ein Hifi Kopfhörer hat zwei große Treiber, es ist doch logisch, dass diese viel besser klingen können, als 5 winzige, ins Headset gestopfte Tröten.


----------



## butter_milch (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Oh mann, was sich manche Menschen auf den Kopf setzen. Ich benutze ein Paar Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Studio-Kopfhörer mit externem Mic und würde das höchstens gegen das MMX 300 tauschen.



Dirksen schrieb:


> Nur haben die Hifi Kopfhörer auch 5.1? Zum zocken ist es mMn unabdinglich !


 
Genau. Und dann noch eines von nem 0815 Hersteller für 50€ 

Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Ich habe selbst schon mit 15€ Headsets und einem Medusa gespielt. Aber wer einmal richtige Kopfhörer aufhatte, möchte da nicht mehr weg


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Da bist du aber sowas von auf dem Holzweg. Mit meinem AKG K701 habe ich eine sehr viel bessere Räumlichkeit, Ortung und Klang als mit jedem 1337 H4xXx0r G4mingmüllheadset.





butter_milch schrieb:


> Oh mann, was sich manche Menschen auf den Kopf setzen. Ich benutze ein Paar Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Studio-Kopfhörer mit externem Mic und würde das höchstens gegen das MMX 300 tauschen.


Das eure 200€ Kopfhörer besser sind als ein 80€ Headset ist schon klar, sonst hättet ihr beim Kauf etwas falsch gemacht 
Ich persönlich nutze ein Roccat Kave und bin damit sehr zufrieden, in Cod und Cs ist es mir dadurch möglich Gegner relativ präzise zu orten. Für meine Ansprüche reicht das Vollkommen, es braucht nicht jeder ein MMX 300 und nicht jeder kann sich 300€ +mic leisten


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Der Haken an deiner Argumentation ist aber, dass selbst ein 50€ Kopfhörer (AKG K530) besser als dein 1337 G4m0r Headset ist. 


Kopfhörer sind gleich teuren und oft auch teureren Headsets deutlich vorraus.

Wenn man sich beispielsweise einen Kopfhörer für 150€ anschafft, bringt der an ordentlicher Soundkarte, soviel Klangqualität, wie man mit Lautsprechern + Receiver erst ab ca. 800-1000€ bekommt.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Dann frage ich mich nur warum in der Esl mit so schrottigen  1337 G4m0r Headsets gespielt wird


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Weil die Leuten es vermutlich nicht viel besser wissen und (was noch bedeutender ist) die Headsets gesponsort werden und sie Geld dafür bekommen, damit zu spielen.

Hifi Hersteller engangieren sich teilweise aus Prinzip nicht im PC Segment, weil dies eine massive Abwertung der Marke zur Folge haben kann.

Meine Aussagen aus den letzten Posts sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern basieren auf gut 13-14 Jahren eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Du bist der Fachman 
Die Frage ist nur lohnt sich ein mmx 300+ Soundkarte etc. wenn man nur cod spielt und Internet-Radio hört(128kb/s stream)? Ich glaube nicht das so etwas auf Hifi  Enthusiasten ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



> Die Frage ist nur lohnt sich ein mmx 300+ Soundkarte etc. wenn man nur cod spielt und Internet-Radio hört(128kb/s stream)? Ich glaube nicht das so etwas auf Hifi Enthusiasten ausgelegt ist.


Ein MMX 300 lohnt sich garnicht, weil es um 130€ überteuert ist. Der Basiskopfhörer (Dt 770) kostet nämlich nur 170€. Dann nochmal 130€ nur für die Mikrofonfunktion? Merkst du was? 


Für 300€ bekommt man die super Kombination aus einem Hifi Kopfhörer (z.B. AKg K601, Beyerdynamic Dt 770pro, DT 990 pro, Sennheiser HD 600) und einer Asus Xonar Essence.

Internetradio gibt es auch mit besseren Bitraten.  Und laut Aussage eines Cod Spielers, der sich nach Beratung hier einen AKg gekauft hat, hört man mit dem Kopfhörer selbst die Leute mit so einem lautlos Perk noch ganz leise.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Internetradio gibt es auch mit besseren Bitraten.


Nur nicht bei dem Radio welches ich höre 
welcher Musik Quelle lauscht man denn als Hifi Enthusiast?
PS: Zählt ein Sennheiser 151 zu den 1337 G4m0r Headsets oder zu den Hifi Kopfhörern? Mit dem habe ich persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Also ich bezeichne mich bei weitem nicht als Hifi Enthusiasten, denn meine Anlage ist eher bessere Einstiegsklasse.  Als Enthusiaste hätte ich wohl eher eine Anlage im sehr hohen vier- unteren/mittleren fünfstelligen Preisbereich. Die 1300€ für Verstärker, Subwoofer, zwei Frontlautsprecher und Center sind in Hifi Dimensionen nicht viel. 

Mein Receiver ist an den PC angeschlossen (optisch an Onboard) und bezieht darüber meistens MP3 besser als 224kbit, eher 320 kbit oder Flac. Einen CD Player werde ich mir aber auch bald noch kaufen.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Mein Receiver ist an den PC angeschlossen (optisch an Onboard) und bezieht darüber meistens MP3 besser als 224kbit, eher 320 kbit oder Flac. Einen CD Player werde ich mir aber auch bald noch kaufen.


Und wie mach ich das mit Kopfhörern? Soundkarte(Xonar Essence)-> Receiver->Kopfhörer?


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Also entweder man hat einen Receiver, den man optisch an den Onboard anschliesst. Dieser übernimmt dann fast alle Aufgaben der Soundkarte.  Oder man hat eben keinen Receiver und benutzt die Xonar Essence für den Kopfhörer.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

was ist vom P/L besser wenn ich <150€ ausgeben will?
PS: Zählt ein Sennheiser 151 zu den 1337 G4m0r Headsets oder zu den Hifi Kopfhörern? Mit dem habe ich persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



> PS: Zählt ein Sennheiser 151 zu den 1337 G4m0r Headsets oder zu den Hifi Kopfhörern? Mit dem habe ich persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht...


Es ist ein Headset, mehr muss ich nicht sagen, oder? HEadsets sind grundsätzlich nicht zu empfehlen, weil sie immer überteuert sind.


Also selbst ein 150€ Kopfhörer hat ein super P/l. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, wieviel potentielle Lebensdauer Hifi Komponenten haben?


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Also selbst ein 150€ Kopfhörer hat ein super P/l. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, wieviel potentielle Lebensdauer Hifi Komponenten haben?


meinte eig 150 für die Soundkarte  Wollte so 300€ insgesamt.
Potenzielle Lebenszeit von Hifi-Geräten....mhm da würde ich spontan sagen, sehr lange. Meine Eltern haben eine Anlage welche 35 Jahre alt ist und in meine Laien Ohren immer noch sehr gut klingt.


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Dann passt es doch. Kauf dir am besten erstmal die Xonar Essence STX und erst dann bestellst du bei Thomann Cyberstore folgende Kopfhörer zur Probe:

Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro
AKG K601
Sennheiser HD 595 bzw. 598

Wichtig ist, dass du dei Kopfhörer alle zur gleichen zeit, unmittelbar nacheinander testest, weil das Gehirn Höreindrücke nur 30-40 Sekunden speichern kann.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Gut danke für deine Tipps 
was ist eig mit Piloten Headsets von Sennheiser? Auch Schrott?


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Dazu will ich nichts sagen, weil ich keine Erfahrung damit habe und es ein gänzlich anderes Anwendungsgebiet ist. Gamerprodukte sind aber allgemein dafür bekannt, von den Herstellern als "cash cow" produziert und vermarktet zu werden. Natürlich verdienen Hifi Hersteller mit ihren Waren ebenfalls, aber müssen diese ganz anders kalkulieren und eine Klientel zufriedenstellen, die es eben besser weiss. Gamer wissen dies eben nicht, weswegen man ihnen zuhauf Dosenravioli statt leckerer frischer, italienischer Pasta aus der Trattoria andrehen kann.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ein sehr schöner Vergleich 
Ist Thomann Cyberstore denn so kulant das man dort 3 Kopfhörer bestellen kann und 2 zurückschicken kann?


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ja, Thomann ist der größte Versandhändler für PA, Studiotechnik und Musikinstrumente in Europa. Hat in dem Bereich den besten Service den ich kenne:

30 tage Rückgaberecht
versandkostenfreie Lieferung
1 Jahr extra Garantie auf alles
super Telefonsupport
schnelle Rücküberweisung
detaillierte Informationspolitik über den ganzen Bestellablauf.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen bekommt der Laden von mir eine glatte 1. 

Nochmal zur Lebensdauer von Hifi. Kopfhörer halten potentiell 15-20 Jahre und Lautsprecher gene 20,25+ Jahre. Nur Receiver muss man in der zeit vielleicht austauschen, weil neue Anschlüsse und Standards benötigt werden. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, können die gerne so alt wie der Rest werden


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Das klingt ja super!
Macht es einen Unterschied welche Musik ich höre oder ist das bei der Wahl egal?


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Naja, die vorgeschlagenen Kopfhörer haben eine ganz unterschiedliche Abstimmung. Deshalb sollst du ja selbst hören. Der eine mag mehr Bass, der andere eher weniger etc.

Nimm zum Testen aber eine originale Cd, Flac oder mindesten 320kbit Mp3!  Außerdem musst du die Kopfhörer alle vorher einspielen lassen.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Kopfhörer einspielen lassen? Ist das so gemeint wie Motor warmlaufen lassen?


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Genau, einen Motor musst du auch erstmal einfahren. Genauso muss man Hifi Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer erst einmal eine Zeit lang (24-48 Stunden) einspielen, bevor sie ihr ganze Potential entfalten.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ich höre (heavy-/volk-)Metal,Hardstyle und Club. Kannst du damit schon was ausschließen?!


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Nein, weil ich selbst sehr neutralen Klang bevorzuge und deshalb den AKg K701 besitze. Manchen hat der aber zu wenig Bass, weil er eben nur Bass spielt, wenn Bass auf der Aufnahme vorhanden ist. Mir reicht es aber selbst beu Dubstep und Dnb.


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

gut, dann muss ich jetzt nur noch wissen wo ich 600€ her bekomme  (bin Schüler)


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Anschaffen gehen?


----------



## Dirksen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ne, ich verkaufe dich als Beratungspersonal 
Das Problem ist halt das ich mehr Geld brauche, um alle testen zu können -.-


----------



## Madz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Dann warte eben noch ein paar Monate oder such dir einen Hifi laden, der wenigstes 1-2 der Modelle hat. Ein Fachhändler hat selten was dagegen, wenn du deine eigenen KH zum gegentesten mitbringst. Natürlich solltest du vorher nett fragen.


----------



## Low (27. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

@caseking
Wieviele haben schon das Headset auf dem Platz 2 gekauft? Das für 1300€?


----------



## Dirksen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

wiso eig nicht die Asus Soundkarte Xonar Essence ST 5.1 PCI als Soundkarte?


----------



## Madz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Weil der PCI Slot ausstirbt und Soundkarte gerne mal 5 und noch mehr Jahre halten-


----------



## Dirksen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

dafür hat die 5.1...ja ich weiß, aber selbst Pcgh bemängelt das:
Asus Xonar Essence STX im Test: Kann die Stereo-Karte im Klang überzeugen? - Asus Xonar Essence STX, Test, Soundkarte


----------



## Madz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

5.1 ist bei Soundkarten total überbewertet. Wer sich solch eine Karte kauft, wird als Lautsprecher kein System nehmen, dass eine Soundkarte benötigt.


----------



## Dirksen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Wer sich solch eine Karte kauft, wird als Lautsprecher kein System nehmen, dass eine Soundkarte benötigt.


 Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Madz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Lautsprecher deren Klangqualität an einen 150-200€ Kopfhörer herankommen, benötigen einen Receiver und kosten min 200-300€/Stück. Den Receiver kann man dann optisch an den Onboard anschliessen und benötigt damit keine extra Soundkarte mehr.


----------



## Dirksen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

achso 
Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## jobo (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Ja,  man schaut sich natürlich gerne teure Dinge an, die man sich gar nicht leisten kann oder will. Kaifen werden das Headset die aller wenigsten. 
Ich persönlich sehe für mich keinen großen Bedarf an einem Headset, aber wenn, dann würde ich mir wohl eines unter 50€ kaufen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

AKG530+Zalman Mic. Da gibs nichts besseres.


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Doch, AKG K601 oder AKg K701 + Mikro.  An einem dedizierten Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

@Madz: Und selbst das ließe sich natürlich noch steigern .


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*

Sag das nicht mir.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die 25 meist gesuchten Sound-Artikel bei Caseking: 300 Euro für ein Headset? [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> Der Haken an deiner Argumentation ist aber, dass selbst ein 50€ Kopfhörer (AKG K530) besser als dein 1337 G4m0r Headset ist.
> 
> Wenn man sich beispielsweise einen Kopfhörer für 150€ anschafft, bringt der an ordentlicher Soundkarte, soviel Klangqualität, wie man mit Lautsprechern + Receiver erst ab ca. 800-1000€ bekommt.


 
Jep, ich hab schon sehr oft versucht, mich an ein 5.1 "*Gay"*ming Headset zu gewöhnen... Funktionert nicht... Ich habe wenige Tage später wieder meinen Sennheiser auf, denn ich jetzt schon gut und gerne 10 Jahre habe. 
Abgesehen davon musste ich in den ganzen Jahren nur einmal das Kabel wegen einem Kabelbruch tauschen und das Flies auf den Ohrmuscheln erneuern, da es sich abgewetzt hat. 

Und dann sehe ich immer wieder, wie in meinem Kollegenkreis, die durch pompöse Marketingaktionen aufgepushten Headsets in einer solchen Regelmässigkeit kaputt gehen, dass man sich bereits für ein ganzen Jahr im voraus die Termine im Kallender eintragen kann, wann wieder ein neues gekauft werden muss.


----------

